

Dassault Systèmes acquires Netvibes - nicolsc
http://www.3ds.com/fr/company/news-media/press-releases-detail/release/dassault-systemes-acquires-netvibes/single/4030/

======
nicolsc
On his blog, former Netvibes co-CEO Pierre Chapaz writes that Dassault bought
Netvibes for €20m: [http://www.kelblog.com/article-netvibes-naissance-vie-et-
reu...](http://www.kelblog.com/article-netvibes-naissance-vie-et-reussite-d-
une-startup-98923919.html)

Enough to allow investors to recover their stake, not much. Netvibes turned
down a €50m offer a few years ago

~~~
obtu
Thanks, the intranet business makes a little more sense.

------
gulbrandr
Direct URL: [http://www.3ds.com/fr/company/news-media/press-releases-
deta...](http://www.3ds.com/fr/company/news-media/press-releases-
detail/release/dassault-systemes-acquires-
netvibes/single/4030/?cHash=bee5345fe546ca6f07ad593ffe6ee6c5)

~~~
mikecaron
With Video: <http://www.3ds.com/company/announcement/netvibes>

------
geoffw8
Netvibes was pretty much dormant right, didn't Tariq move on a while ago?

Not surprised someone picked it up.

------
zmmz
For what it's worth, I'd like to point out that Dassault Systemes makes the
only free (not OSS) 2D CAD/drafting program that is usable on an equal footing
with the big commercial software in the industry (Autodesk etc).

------
geoffroy
really strange.

~~~
gulbrandr
why?

~~~
seclorum
Techno-Military organization purchasing a web congregator and watching user
reading habits? Hmm ..

~~~
ernesth
Dassault Systèmes (3DS) is not Dassault. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dassault_Systèmes#Products> for an idea on what
3DS does.

~~~
seclorum
Yes, I know, Dassault Systèmes is the de-militarized tech base of much bigger
industry, true .. My point was, we are now owned by Big Data.

